# ABI w/o wave form



## mmagness (Feb 24, 2009)

If we do an ABI in the office setting but do not have the capability to print out the wave form portion of the test is it appropriate to bill the ABI code with a 52 modifier or would it be best to bill a 99211 for the BP check?  Any thoughts on this are welcome.


----------



## efuhrmann (Feb 24, 2009)

*ABI code*

Sorry I don't have an answer but what is the code for an ABI?


----------



## mmagness (Feb 24, 2009)

The code that we have listed is 93922.


----------

